

Using Chrome? You're misssing a lot - yeahyeahs
http://www.dorianselimi.com/2011/10/how-to-ditch-chrome-and-use-nightly-instead/

======
kmm
He doesn't really give any reasons for switching, apart from the memory use
and privacy concerns. I don't care about privacy but the memory use is a
problem. I have 2 GB RAM which should be plenty, but Chrome way too often
locks up my machine.

~~~
yeahyeahs
Hi. The author of the blog post is me. As I stated in my article, it's only my
personal opinion( and most technology literate's). Chrome is bad and you
should feel bad for using it because -It is closed source and thus, enemy of
your freedom. -It is made by Google, which we know how bad they are with
privacy. -It uses a lot of memory and do not give me this " But who doesn't
have more than 4 GB of RAM in 2011!" drama. -It can't block ads properly. -It
has terrible, terrible addons because the API doesn't allow proper developing.
-You can barely customize it. -It's based of WebKit

The list can go on. Firefox is better for a thousand reasons. Just give it a
try ;) You won't go back.

~~~
kmm
I have four browsers installed, including Firefox and Chrome. I choose what to
use. Don't make me feel bad for using a browser.

~~~
yeahyeahs
Yeah, sure. Feel free to use whatever you want. Much of us have many browsers
installed to test our pages.

